# Bender considering a comeback



## Tyreke

Jonathan Bender is plotting an NBA comeback after a injury-forced retirement.



> Bender left the Pacers midway through the 2005-06 season because of persistent knee troubles that limited him to just 237 games in seven NBA seasons.
> 
> "My potential is still enormous and I can still do a lot for a team," Bender told ESPN.com. "If it happens, then everything flows. And if it doesn't, at least I tried."
> 
> Bender said he was encouraged by cousin Morris Peterson of the New Orleans Hornets and various friends to make a comeback.
> 
> "I didn't want the windows to close on me," Bender said. "I wanted the opportunity to fight off the demons inside my head ... I read these articles that say, 'He's the top bust' or 'He's one of the guys who didn't live up to their potential.' I don't want to be 38 or 40 looking back thinking, 'I should've done this.'"
> 
> Donnie Walsh and the Knicks would likely be interested in signing Bender.


Via ESPN


----------



## Kidd

I have never heard of him. Was he a good player?


----------



## Tyreke

briaN37 said:


> I have never heard of him. Was he a good player?


He has always had problems with the injuries. Pretty average all around player.
Player File


----------



## big time pacer fan

Tyreke said:


> Jonathan Bender is plotting an NBA comeback after a injury-forced retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Via ESPN


well i am wishing him the best of luck coming back, but what he needs is to get into weight lefting moore then ever to keep from having injury


----------



## R-Star

As long as he doesn't come back here. We used to waste half our posts on "Next year is Benders year!" posts.


----------



## Tom

I don't see how anyone could have thought a person of his size and build and game could have translated to the NBA. He isn't even a bust IMO...he was a never should have been considered. No offense Mr. Bender.


----------



## Knick Killer

Wow. This is a shocker. Apparently back in the day the dude was the Pacers best player...in practice.


----------



## clownskull

yes, bender was a practice legend. heard how many a time he would dominate in practice but then was always to injured to actually play.


----------



## Tyreke

clownskull said:


> bender was a practice legend


:funny:


----------



## Dornado

he dominated the McDonalds All-American game in high school


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

If he would've been drafted by any other team he'll probably still be a superstar right now.


----------



## Zuca

And NY sign him today:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/63378/20091213/knicks_sign_jonathan_bender/

Well, good luck to him.


----------



## R-Star

Awesome. He had the tools to be the next KG with way better 3 point shooting. Obviously it didn't pan out, but I hope he can finally find some minutes as a solid roster player.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

R-Star said:


> Awesome. He had the tools to be the next KG with way better 3 point shooting. Obviously it didn't pan out, but I hope he can finally find some minutes as a solid roster player.



Yeah, I hope the best for him as well. I've always liked him, and felt really bad about how his promising career ended. Hopefully the "Human Pogo Stick" will have some success with his new team.


----------



## c_dog

please.. no more of this jonathan bender, stromile swift, kwame brown stuff. they never were going to and never will break out. they're the definition of bust.

i see this as more as a self promotion type move by bender to improve his personal business.


----------



## R-Star

c_dog said:


> please.. no more of this jonathan bender, stromile swift, kwame brown stuff. they never were going to and never will break out. they're the definition of bust.
> 
> i see this as more as a self promotion type move by bender to improve his personal business.


Bender was nothing like Brown. And Swift was just an ubber athletic guy who couldn't play a lick of basketball. Bender was probably one of the best 7 foot 3 point shooters I've seen.


----------



## Wade County

9pts,2rbs,1ast,1blk,2-4fg,1-1 3fg,1-1ft in 14 minutes.

Not a bad first outing for JB.


----------



## Knick Killer

I always liked this guy and I'm thrilled to see that Donnie Walsh gave him a second chance.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I hope he stays healthy though.


----------

